# Its up to you to set up the IRCd   ~smart-serv.net



## paulfrottawa (May 4, 2010)

Its up to you to set up the IRCd, we provide you with the shell and IP for you to set it up.  You use the same ssh login and host.
__________________________________________

. 

###################################

Can anyone give me some info on this.
Thanks in advance.

~ smart-serv.net uses freebsd


----------



## paulfrottawa (May 4, 2010)

I noticed some interest in this thread by the view number. So I thought I would post what smart-serv.net now say's to do and explain there lack of interest. 

http://www.smart-serv.net/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=81#p81
________________________


----------



## paulfrottawa (May 5, 2010)

Really no one knows nothing.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 5, 2010)

I guess no one knows anything about your question in the context of you and your hoster's passive-aggressive relationship . I don't even understand why this is about IRCd at all.


----------



## paulfrottawa (May 5, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> I guess no one knows anything about your question in the context of you and your hoster's passive-aggressive relationship . I don't even understand why this is about IRCd at all.


OK explained.


When I signed up there I thought it would already be set up. I didn't know I had to install an ircd myself since I cannot "su" there. So I was hoping someone here would have set up an IRCd on web space already and give me some pointers like you need to upload the source and then ./Config and compile it in the webspaces domains public_html your using.



Sometimes your stuck and don't want an aggressive relationship with anyone. Just a start so I can keep busy.

Anyway's its all done now. 

If anyone wants to know some info on it I can now help someone like myself. If the server was windows I wouldn't have posted this thread here.  

Love Ya


----------

